# Disappearing thread



## Hitchington (14 Dec 2019)

Before anyone says anything or rushes off to report me to the mods, this _is _news and it is current.

There was a thread here, this morning. I can't exactly remember the title, but I made a couple of posts in it one being a defence of the right for Scotland to hold another Indyref because circumstances (i.e. Brexit) have changed. This thread has disappeared. 

Can anyone give the *news *to its *current* whereabouts? I'd really like to get to the bottom of this *affair.*

Cheers/thanks.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2019)

I think it was this one - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/so-we-going-to-have-election.254583/page-308 but the mods have had their say.


----------



## Hitchington (14 Dec 2019)

No, I'm sure it was a different one. My posts have just vanished without any explanation. I'm sure the thread is gone too. I'm certain I'm not imagining it.


----------



## Hitchington (14 Dec 2019)

Would a mod like to offer an explanation?


----------



## theclaud (14 Dec 2019)

Hitchington said:


> Would a mod like to offer an explanation?


I wouldn't hold your breath if I were you.


----------



## jowwy (14 Dec 2019)

It was the “last Christmas in the EU” thread which has been deleted for some reason........


----------



## Hitchington (14 Dec 2019)

I knew I wasn't imagining it! Thanks jowwy.


----------



## winjim (14 Dec 2019)

I think the op started it as a bit of fun and didn't want it to get so heated.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Dec 2019)

*Mod note:* Thread was deleted at the request of the OP.

Moving this to Site Support.


----------



## Rusty Nails (14 Dec 2019)

jowwy said:


> It was the “last Christmas in the EU” thread which has been deleted for some reason........



Which the op asked to be deleted after it turned into a bickerfest, although the mods let it run for a long time before listening to him.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Dec 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> Which the op asked to be deleted after it turned into a bickerfest, although the mods let it run for a long time before listening to him.



For the record I replied to the OP's PM to the Mods a/c as soon as I saw it earlier today and then carried out the requested action straight away.


----------



## derrick (14 Dec 2019)

Whats with the mods?


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Dec 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> Which the op asked to be deleted after it turned into a bickerfest, although the mods let it run for a long time before listening to him.



That's true - the OP posted a message in the thread requesting its deletion.

It is a pity it was not deleted until many more replies had been made, but the resources are not in place for instant mod action.

Those of us, like me, who are experienced on here would have been better advised to stop contributing to the thread as soon as the OP posted the deletion request.


----------



## srw (14 Dec 2019)

The idea that an OP "owns" a thread and can get it removed is slightly odd in a public forum, isn't it? Especially in the chattier bits.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Dec 2019)

srw said:


> The idea that an OP "owns" a thread and can get it removed is slightly odd in a public forum, isn't it? Especially in the chattier bits.


{polite cough}
Your services are needed in the Jeremy Corbyn autopsy thread.


----------

